# Live DirecTV Press Conference Coverage



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Live DirecTV Press Conference Coverage with pictures is available at the following link:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/08/live-coverage-from-directv-press-conference/


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Kinda sad press conference so far. Spent more time talking about some lame video game league vs. anything actually related to DirecTV or HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Could just be the lag in the blogging...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Could just be the lag in the blogging...


hope so. lots of gaming talk so far.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

It's sad that the video was messed up. Seems kind of lame for a broadcast company to not have quality videos to show 

Not sure if the blogger was being overly critical though.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nah, on Satguys he said "still talking about" the gaming league. So yea, they've been talking it up for over 5 minutes. Methinks they don't understand this isn't South Korea where gaming is the #1 thing to watch on TV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

engadget blog said:


> He talks about how essentail the new H20 is to their stradagey, what a scary thought.


H20 or HR20?
And what is with the commentary... during the blogging? report what is said... then comment in the recap.

Is this the same guy that did the blog for the Dish Press Conference?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep, same guy...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

getting better with Eric Shanks on stage ...


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> H20 or HR20?
> And what is with the commentary... during the blogging? report what is said... then comment in the recap.
> 
> Is this the same guy that did the blog for the Dish Press Conference?


The byline says it is the same guy, but i'm not sure.

I was thinking the same thing. Leave your commentary for after the press conference. But, it is a blog, not a news article :scratchin


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Satguys reporter did a better job describing the OnDemand stuff. It was the HR20 as the keystone to their future. The OnDemand actually sounds kinda cool. Looks like we may get to beta it this quarter yet.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder if that apple computer on the table stage right is VIIV compatible??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> I wonder if that apple computer on the table stage right is VIIV compatible??


As we have proven here... the Computer doesn't have to be ViiV. (discussion for another thread, another day)

The SAT2Go unit is the brown unit to the Right of the presenter.
IIRC


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

SAT-GO?
Interesting.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As we have proven here... the Computer doesn't have to be ViiV. (discussion for another thread, another day)
> 
> The SAT2Go unit is the brown unit to the Right of the presenter.
> IIRC


Does it look the same as the one you have?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

That would be pretty cool camping or tailgating.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jaybee said:


> SAT-GO?
> Interesting.


It is targeted at the traveler and the tailgater.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

redfiver said:


> Does it look the same as the one you have?


No... don't have one.... yet..


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As we have proven here... the Computer doesn't have to be ViiV. (discussion for another thread, another day)
> 
> The SAT2Go unit is the brown unit to the Right of the presenter.
> IIRC


Yeah I know, I just found it a little funny.

If that is the SAT2Go unit it looks a little bulky, but hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Any link where you can see more on this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

redfiver said:


> The byline says it is the same guy, but i'm not sure.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Leave your commentary for after the press conference. But, it is a blog, not a news article :scratchin


Someone just posted a "comment" on the blog, to leave the comments out of it...


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Someone just posted a "comment" on the blog, to leave the comments out of it...


Yeah, i was wondering if that was someone here.  I thought about it, but decided not to and just moan about it here.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope there is more to come about HD.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Am I mistaken or did he mean Pictures and MUSIC not Pictures and Video from and ViiV enabled Server?


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

Common comment, artifacts, over-compression. Nice!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kocuba said:


> Am I mistaken or did he mean Pictures and MUSIC not Pictures and Video from and ViiV enabled Server?


Video is planned.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sp44 said:


> Common comment, artifacts, over-compression. Nice!


IIRC... those are in reference to the video presentations from the laptop... not the actual DirecTV feed.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

> 11:33am PST, NASCAR Hot Pass only on DIRECTV recently launched, they believe this will be comparable to NFL Sunday Ticket. Each week they will produce 5 dedicated driver channels. They show a promo, like the rest they are stretched and over-compressed.


I do like that he told us about the video being stretched, as it adds a bit more to the coverage, but I'm not sure stretched is a 'bad' thing. Many people watch SD channels stretched. Why they watch it stretched, I've no idea, it drives me crazy. But, if you have a HDTV on stage, you usually want to use the whole screen, so that means stretching SD content. The real question would be, why not show more HD content! But, if they waste HD bandwidth with a reality show about gamers... ugh! not when we should be getting Stargate and BSG in HD!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

redfiver said:


> I do like that he told us about the video being stretched, as it adds a bit more to the coverage, but I'm not sure stretched is a 'bad' thing. Many people watch SD channels stretched. Why they watch it stretched, I've no idea, it drives me crazy. But, if you have a HDTV on stage, you usually want to use the whole screen, so that means stretching SD content. The real question would be, why not show more HD content! But, if they waste HD bandwidth with a reality show about gamers... ugh! not when we should be getting Stargate and BSG in HD!!


I think the blogger is referring to the "presentation" video, being stretched.
Not the NASCAR Hot-Pass...


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

So if I burn DVDs to my drive I should be able to view them?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kocuba said:


> So if I burn DVDs to my drive I should be able to view them?


Eventually....
Yes, so long as have them in a compatible format (Which I don't know what it will be)


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think the blogger is referring to the "presentation" video, being stretched.
> Not the NASCAR Hot-Pass...


Yes, I understand that. But still, if the content wasn't in HD to start with, the presentation will be stretched on a HDTV. I think the blogger may have been a little over-critical (especially the crack about the H20 ... or did he mean HR20...), but talking about the quality of the video is pertinent information during coverage of the news conference.. IMHO.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone have "exact" verbage for the question on MPEG-2

As it is very "vague" if they where referring to MPEG2-HD or the ENTIRE MPEG2 stream.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

From Sat Guys coverage:
"Question about quality and compression. Committed to bringing the best quality to the customer. Commited to providing an experience the customer expects.

Some other guy comes on and says the signal they are providing is of a superior quality than competitors and thier research says that customers are satisfied with the product they offer."
:nono2:


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

redfiver said:


> But, if they waste HD bandwidth with a reality show about gamers... ugh! not when we should be getting Stargate and BSG in HD!!


I wish they'd spend the bandwith getting more Local HD markets up.... like say Wichita (67th)... that would be nice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

heaphus said:


> From Sat Guys coverage:
> "Question about quality and compression. Committed to bringing the best quality to the customer. Commited to providing an experience the customer expects.
> 
> Some other guy comes on and says the signal they are providing is of a superior quality than competitors and thier research says that customers are satisfied with the product they offer."
> :nono2:


It's all about the bandwith.......

As for the 1080p24p comments... I see the answer as referring to the the networks supporting that format.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anyone have "exact" verbage for the question on MPEG-2
> 
> As it is very "vague" if they where referring to MPEG2-HD or the ENTIRE MPEG2 stream.


I would think it's a zero chance he meant all MPEG2, just MPEG2-HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tbackus said:


> I wish they'd spend the bandwith getting more Local HD markets up.... like say Wichita (67th)... that would be nice.


Different Sats... Different availability... of bandwith.

I doubt the "Gaming" would be on the 99/103 where the HD-Locals would be.


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

I didn't see anything about the central home media center with slave boxes that they announced last year.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Based on the New Sats hitting later in the first half of '07, does thast mean they are going to bang out 50 HD channels at once? That kinda scares me. 50 problematic HD channels rather than phasing in 10 at a clip and cleaning them up.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

heaphus said:


> From Sat Guys coverage:
> "Question about quality and compression. Committed to bringing the best quality to the customer. Commited to providing an experience the customer expects.
> 
> Some other guy comes on and says the signal they are providing is of a superior quality than competitors and thier research says that customers are satisfied with the product they offer."
> :nono2:


Notice he said signal, which is what D* always says. I'm getting a great signal on all SD channels, but it doesn't mean they look good.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

sp44 said:


> I didn't see anything about the central home media center with slave boxes that they announced last year.


Or a Microsoft/DTV solution.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NYSat said:


> Based on the New Sats hitting later in the first half of '07, does thast mean they are going to bang out 50 HD channels at once? That kinda scares me. 50 problematic HD channels rather than phasing in 10 at a clip and cleaning them up.


On a "technical" level, probably doesn't make that big of a difference if they turn on 50 or 10 at a time. You are getting the signal (Be it empty, or full).


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

press releases just posted: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-news&nyo=0


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

From Sat Guys:
"Engaget is now grilling the guy on hdlite and signal recompression, should be a good interview. (this is one on one after the conference)."


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Is there a link?


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

A real let down if you ask me. Hardly anything new and no good information. I hope this isn't it!


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

heaphus said:


> Or a Microsoft/DTV solution.


Yeah, where the hell is that thing? I'd LOVE to have a single solution for TV (sat & OTA), DVD, music, etc. on my PC. Got a feeling that the solution announced last year will never happen.

Overall, it's been a pretty crappy CES so far. Only interesting thing has been the LG HD-DVD/Blu-ray player...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sbcale said:


> A real let down if you ask me. Hardly anything new and no good information. I hope this isn't it!


What where you expecting?
It is pretty much up to par with what we have seen in years past.

HD is the most important thing for them in 2007.
The talked about their four major "programming", initiatives (more HD National / Locals, NASCAR, The Video Game, and OnDemand)

Other the the lack of a mention of the PC card, and more information on the Media Server..

Not bad... not earthshattering.

But do remember Chase is scheduled to speak at the Citigroup conference tomorrow night.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On a "technical" level, probably doesn't make that big of a difference if they turn on 50 or 10 at a time. You are getting the signal (Be it empty, or full).


But honestly, I would rather they work the audio sync and other issues out a little at a time, better to have Hd channels sooner and 20 % of minor glitches than 50% glitches. lol. Don't you think?


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

digitalfreak said:


> Overall, it's been a pretty crappy CES so far. Only interesting thing has been the LG HD-DVD/Blu-ray player...


I second that.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I said it elsewhere, really lame conference if you ask me. I mean sure, we here on the forums already know a lot of this stuff ahead of time but the Dish conference was a lot better.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other than the lack of a mention of the PC card, and more information on the Media Server..


Those were exactly the two things I was interested in.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

sbcale said:


> A real let down if you ask me. Hardly anything new and no good information. I hope this isn't it!


You're not looking forward to the international gaming league? What could be more fascinating than watching a bunch of 20 year olds play video games? I can't wait to record that (if they ever get my R15 working).

:scratch:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NYSat said:


> But honestly, I would rather they work the audio sync and other issues out a little at a time, better to have Hd channels sooner and 20 % of minor glitches than 50% glitches. lol. Don't you think?


I agree...

They do have more then one person working there....
As the Audio/Video sync issues, is not something you are going to fix over night... as there are a ton of factors that go into it (and I don't want to hash that out here).

They have a lot of people working a lot of different things....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

wow ... so disappointed. been waiting months for this day ...

we get two press releases ... a unit to take on a camping trip to watch TV and some who-cares national gaming announcements. Already knew we'd get HD channels.

was excited and ready to hear about the HR20 based home-media-center, and when the black HR20 will be released, and how the scaled down HR20 (R20) would replace the R15, gonna hear all about DirecTV2GO to transfer video to portable devices, also transfering to PC's, some more details on the MCE DirecTV card, maybe a hint of some new TiVo relationship, exact current dates for D10 and D11 satellite launches, ...

nothing, nada, zippo ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> You're not looking forward to the international gaming league? What could be more fascinating than watching a bunch of 20 year olds play video games? I can't wait to record that (if they ever get my R15 working).
> 
> :scratch:


Yah... and that watching people sit around a table playing poker... that will never take off.


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't understand that Sat-to-Go was revealed and will be released soon but the Media Center which I would think more consumers would want is put on the back burner.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Sixto said:


> wow ... so disappointed. been waiting months for this day ...
> 
> we get two press releases ... a unit to take on a camping trip to watch TV and some who-cares national gaming announcements. Already knew we'd get HD channels.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

Sixto said:


> wow ... so disappointed. been waiting months for this day ...
> 
> we get two press releases ... a unit to take on a camping trip to watch TV and some who-cares national gaming announcements. Already knew we'd get HD channels.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sixto said:


> wow ... so disappointed. been waiting months for this day ...
> 
> we get two press releases ... a unit to take on a camping trip to watch TV and some who-cares national gaming announcements. Already knew we'd get HD channels.
> 
> ...


There is no "scalled" down version of the HR20 (R20) set to replace the R15... so that is why you didn't hear anything about it.

As for DirecTV2Go ... I was dissapointed a bit about that as well.

There is no new TiVo relationship... If Chase accepts questions tomorrow night, you will probably bet that it will be exact.

There is no "exact" dates set yet for the two launches, hence again... other then "later" this year... is all they could do.

I did want to here more about the PC card... 
But hey... now I have some good followup questions, when I get another "sit-down" with my contact.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sp44 said:


> I don't understand that Sat-to-Go was revealed and will be released soon but the Media Center which I would think more consumers would want is put on the back burner.


SAT-GO is targetted at the Tailgaters, and travlers.
If you have ever seen some of the "rigs" people set up at College and Pro sporting events...... there is a big market for something that could be that simple to setup.

As for the Media Center...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is the Sat-Go release:

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20070108006376&newsLang=en

- Craig


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Was really hoping to have an updated date for HD locals in the markets that missed their fall '06 deadline. Specifically Tulsa.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> SAT-GO is targetted at the Tailgaters, and travlers.
> If you have ever seen some of the "rigs" people set up at College and Pro sporting events...... there is a big market for something that could be that simple to setup.
> 
> As for the Media Center...


The men in the family break out the Triple LNB and HD receiver to watch NASCAR when
we are at Michigan International in June.

Me and the bro-in-law sit at the trailer when the rest are inside watching the race. 
The beer consumption level increases greatly during this time.

The only draw back of the Sat2Go thing is the 17in screen so it won't be used on this
trip, but perhaps other.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wish someone would have asked when they will have the HD-LIL "8mm" problem fix rolled out to the rest of the cities that have it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> The men in the family break out the Triple LNB and HD receiver to watch NASCAR when
> we are at Michigan International in June.
> 
> Me and the bro-in-law sit at the trailer when the rest are inside watching the race.
> ...


I am curious to see if it has an Audio/Video output (like the Humax integrated device does)... Then it will still fit in your plans for your tailgate.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Extremely disappointed in the press conference, I hate to say it but echostars
conference (also posted on engadget) was more informative that Directv`s was


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> The OnDemand actually sounds kinda cool. Looks like we may get to beta it this quarter yet.


Isn't that what we're doing with the HR20?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

RAD said:


> Wish someone would have asked when they will have the HD-LIL "8mm" problem fix rolled out to the rest of the cities that have it.


This is an EVENT to talk about new products and services. These are talking heads. 
The last thing they are going to do is talk about problems and get trapped into 
saying they don't know something.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yah... and that watching people sit around a table playing poker... that will never take off.


Earl -- Televised poker was never a major CES announcement. But it is a good comparison to how lame the DTV announcement was. Televised poker is basically a low-cost time-filler for cable stations which developed a small niche market. Televised poker hit peak ratings in 2004, and have steadily declined since. They average less than a 1 share.

So to compare DTV's big CES announcement to televised poker is to say that they are introducing a niche product, which will appeal to less than 1 percent of their viewers, and will steadily decline in popularity once the novelty wears off a year after introduction.

Sounds like a winner to me.

:nono2:


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> Extremely disappointed in the press conference, I hate to say it but echostars
> conference (also posted on engadget) was more informative that Directv`s was


Same here. I think E* blew D* out of the water this year in terms of new products that I actually care about, and I haven't even finished reviewing the E* press conference yet.

2007 may be the year I jump ship from D*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Earl -- Televised poker was never a major CES announcement. But it is a good comparison to how lame the DTV announcement was. Televised poker is basically a low-cost time-filler for cable stations which developed a small niche market. Televised poker hit peak ratings in 2004, and have steadily declined since. They average less than a 1 share.
> 
> So to compare DTV's big CES announcement to televised poker is to say that they are introducing a niche product, which will appeal to less than 1 percent of their viewers, and will steadily decline in popularity once the novelty wears off a year after introduction.
> 
> ...




I was reply in comment to "watching a bunch of 20 year olds play video games"...

Not to as it's merit as "worth" of CES announcements.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> This is an EVENT to talk about new products and services. These are talking heads.
> The last thing they are going to do is talk about problems and get trapped into
> saying they don't know something.


Yes, some of you had way too great of expectations. I didn't see anything about Dishes news conference that compares with DISH-To-Go. I wonder if the RV exemption type thing will be available for travel outside your spot-beam?


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am curious to see if it has an Audio/Video output (like the Humax integrated device does)... Then it will still fit in your plans for your tailgate.


In the Sat-Go press release, mentioned in a previous post, "Composite A/V out" is listed in the specs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

digitalfreak said:


> Same here. I think E* blew D* out of the water this year in terms of new products that I actually care about, and I haven't even finished reviewing the E* press conference yet.
> 
> 2007 may be the year I jump ship from D*.


Be sure to jump "after" the products are out... and "after" they have proven themselves...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

heaphus said:


> In the Sat-Go press release, mentioned in a previous post, "Composite A/V out" is listed in the specs.


Thank you... I did just see that a few minutes ago.

Now for the complaints that it is not "HD" ready..


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you... I did just see that a few minutes ago.
> 
> Now for the complaints that it is not "HD" ready..


I wasn't going to say a word. I assume it will only see 101.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Be sure to jump "after" the products are out... and "after" they have proven themselves...


Agreed, but at least E* has new stuff coming out that I find interesting. D* just has more HD channels, which I'm sure E* will pick up also.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe I was just dreaming ... but I was truly hoping for this beautiful slick presentation of the new Black HR20 with DLB at the center of the home, elegantly feeding video (MRV) to other R20's and H20's throughout the home, with a NetFlix-type DVD download service, a new slick UI for Photo's and MP3's, with on-line scheduling. All demoed and available in Q12007. Big deal, cool.

Nada, nothing ...


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now for the complaints that it is not "HD" ready..


And, no dual live buffered DVR functionality.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I was reply in comment to "watching a bunch of 20 year olds play video games"...
> 
> Not to as it's merit as "worth" of CES announcements.


Earl -- No doubt that some gamers will want to watch others play (just like golfers like to watch professional golf, or bowlers like to watch professional bowling).

But my criticism was in response to Sbcale saying that the press conference was "a real let down".

When their industry is facing so many changes, and their technology is facing so many challenges, a major announcement of an international gaming league is a non-announcement. It is almost as if the people running DTV are admitting that they don't know where to focus or what to do next.

This press conference was very disappointing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just went through the Dish blog from Echostar..
What was so "Earthshattering" and better then the DirecTV one?

They both talked about HD in 2007. Dish touted they are the leader with 30... DirecTV talked about (and gave names) of the networks they are looking to carry once the Sats are up.

Dish talked about their "plan" changes... Is that important for CES?
DirecTV didn't talk about any plan changes.

Dish announced that their DVR was available for free... 
The R15 is already available for "free"... but again.. that is just a sales thing.

Dish OnDemand
DirecTV OnDemand

Dish: HDVOD in 2007
Direct: No comment if HD is part of the OnDemand package or not

Dish: iTV to add to existing
Direct: Also commented that their interactive will be increasing

Dish: New ViP receivers focust on HD and MPEG4, with IpTV support
DirecTV: No mention of new receivers, but then again.. the HR20 was JUST released... 

Dish: Jab at DirecTV that they are easier to install because of one cable.
DirecTV: Didn't talk about FTM... 

Dish: Planned External USB Support
DirecTV: Already has external support for their DVR, just not "official"...

Dish: DishOnline (Vod/Internet Library)
DirecTV: Did discuss their OnDemand product.

Dish: I don't know what Archos products are, so... not sure if that is new receivers or not.
DirecTV: Talked about their SATGO receiver.

That was going down the Dish Blog from engadget.. and comparing it to DirecTV's.

DirecTV talked about their NASCAR and Gameing "initatives" .

Dish talked a little bit about their relationship with "SlingBox" as an "investor".

Then you had the Q/A...

So what was so earth shattering in Dish's that trumpted DirecTVs.. ?

Both lacked earth shattering announcements.

Not much of either one was really "unknown" going in.


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

sp44 said:


> I didn't see anything about the central home media center with slave boxes that they announced last year.


try TWO years ago...


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

> Dish: I don't know what Archos products are, so... not sure if that is new receivers or not.


Archos makes portable video players.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just went through the Dish blog from Echostar..
> What was so "Earthshattering" and better then the DirecTV one?
> 
> Dish: New ViP receivers focust on HD and MPEG4, with IpTV support
> ...


See above


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl -- I didn't pay attention to the Echostar announcements; I wasn't comparing DTV to Echostar. But in reading through the Echostar release notes, it seems that their press conference centered around HD availability, pricing, new receiver technology (including multiroom service from one receiver) and content portability. DTV's presentation centered on the Gaming League, portable receiver, and Nascar, with some additional comments on new HD channels, and Video-on-demand concepts.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

I already have my Archos 504 docked to my HR20.
Works great.


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

sbcale said:


> Those were exactly the two things I was interested in.


Just as I was getting disapointed in what was said here I thought about the PC card and as it is a "Vista thing" they may save it for the 29th like all of the hardware vendors are doing for the most part.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just went through the Dish blog from Echostar..
> What was so "Earthshattering" and better then the DirecTV one?
> 
> They both talked about HD in 2007. Dish touted they are the leader with 30... DirecTV talked about (and gave names) of the networks they are looking to carry once the Sats are up.
> ...


 I'm confused Why did chase announce that D* would carry some "HD Channels" the providers themselves no nothing about (ex SCI FI).. Perhaps he was just blowing more smoooke


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Earl -

I think many were simply looking for more firm info...thats all we have heard for years is, "its coming", or "sometime in the next 6-10 months" or "we are working on it."

And the continual crap spewing out of D* executives mouths about superiority in their picture quality is downright maddening. 

What I wanted to hear included: (hopefully, will hear tomorrow at the Citi one)

**HMC (seems dead to most now) - the HR20 is nice (when working), but where is that vaunted high end HD DVR?
**Preview of the new graphical interface launching in early 2007 for the HR20 (show us the cool goodies, neat stuff)
**ACKNOWLEGEMENT and CONFIRMATION that HD quaility will be IMPROVED in 2007 (more bandwith/bitrate)...this I can conclude is a pipedream.
**ACKNOWLEGEMENT that stability and what not will improve on the HR20 in 2007.
**Simply more previews and what not of their HD plans? When EXACTLY, what EXACTLY. God knows $10 for 7-8 HD Lite channels isnt going to play much longer. GIVE US SOME NUGGETS at least.


Maybe its just me ...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you... I did just see that a few minutes ago.
> 
> Now for the complaints that it is not "HD" ready..


Do you really need HD for a tailgating party? I'm not a tailgater, but how big are these TVs people are bringing with them? Are people really dragging out sets large enough to take advantage of HD?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

juan ellitinez said:


> I'm confused Why did chase announce that D* would carry some "HD Channels" the providers themselves no nothing about (ex SCI FI).. Perhaps he was just blowing more smoooke


Unless, they have already been in discussions with them... either to re-new carraige agreements, or had discussions on what their plans where for 2007...

And being proactive to get carraige agreements...
And being proactive to make sure that their systems (DirecTV's) are ready and in place, so when those networks are ready to go live... DirecTV is able to carry them on Day 1.

Just like DirecTV doesn't always come out and tell us what channels are going and when.... It wouldn't be too surprising that the carriers, are staying closed lipped on their HD offereings, until they have more concret attainable dates.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> Do you really need HD for a tailgating party? I'm not a tailgater, but how big are these TVs people are bringing with them? Are people really dragging out sets large enough to take advantage of HD?


I met it as a joke...

But with some of these HD LCD's being less then $1,500... I can easily see some of these people starting to bring these 42" systems out to tailgates.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> I'm confused Why did chase announce that D* would carry some "HD Channels" the providers themselves no nothing about (ex SCI FI).. Perhaps he was just blowing more smoooke


From Engadget's DTV press conference coverage:

_Q: Can you clarify the fact that you have networks listed as future HD, but they have yet to announce them in HD.

A: We have discussed HD carriage with these companies, so you might consider this the announcement. _


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Just keep shaking my head ... so bummed ...

Expected a highlighted Black HR20 up on the screen ...

Feeding other HR20's (MRV) or other slave units throughout the home ...

They'd mention on-demand and a Netflix/Amazon Unbox-type download service ...

They'd show how you can on-line schedule anything from the DirecTV web-site ...

A new HD photo's and MP3 UI would be coming Q1 for a true full-home media player ... (yep, I know we already have the tiny UI today)

Dual buffers might even be hinted at ...

HR20 would show the eSATA support with some cool looking DirecTV Black eSATA enclosure (for huge DB35 drive) ... (yep, know you can mostly do this yourself today) ...

They'd show a portable unit hooked to the front of the HR20 USB for DirecTV2GO ... they'd pull the unit out and take content on the road ....

They'd also show that content can be backed up and watched on a PC (D*TG) over the network ...

Now I figured that not everything would be shown today but probably a few cool things ... 

Today would be a major milestone and put the Series3 comparisons behind them ...

Was a total 0-for-everything ... nothing ... a $1500 camping trip device and the ability to watch gamers ...

Only good news is that TiVo didn't announce anything either. Was sure that a TiVo Series3 Netflix or Amazon partnership would be announced today ...

Sure hope Chase has more to say at the event tomorrow ... today was a bummer.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I met it as a joke...
> 
> But with some of these HD LCD's being less then $1,500... I can easily see some of these people starting to bring these 42" systems out to tailgates.


Scores of large screen TVs, connected to DTV, have graced the campus of LSU on home saturdays since they first hit the market. Yep, even CRT RPTV.:lol: My favorites are the flat panels that are mounted to the underside of truck bedcovers, and the ones mounted into the sides of the really large, bus sized RVs where the cargo compartment used to be. Needless to say, this new product will, at least, make the dish pointing easier.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Be sure to jump "after" the products are out... and "after" they have proven themselves...


That's a valid point, Earl. E* has a history of making a lot of promises and then delivering on select ones.

I'm really disappointed that the MS/D* PC tuner card and Media Server are now apparently vaporware. When it got no mention during MS' key note speech last night, I took that as a bad sign.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I met it as a joke...
> 
> But with some of these HD LCD's being less then $1,500... I can easily see some of these people starting to bring these 42" systems out to tailgates.


Lightweight LCD's, yes I have seen them, and brought one before. but when teh game is about to start, take back to your car and lock them up.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

This was just posted in another thread.
Link to Reuters article: Article

Few more announcements and info here then they had at their CES conference.

Couple highlights I liked.



> From the second quarter, subscribers will be able to watch videos from PC hard drives on their TVs, and then videos direct from online services by the end of this year, Shank said.


Earl has been talking about this for a while.



> Subscribers will also be able to browse DirecTV's Web site to find what is available on-demand, click the link, and have the movies stored directly on their DVRs, Shank said.


This must be an online portal to the VOD service.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I met it as a joke...
> 
> But with some of these HD LCD's being less then $1,500... I can easily see some of these people starting to bring these 42" systems out to tailgates.


I know you were joking Earl. But really, 42" to a tailgate party? Of course, I have seen some battery/generator claims that they can power up to a 64" TV lol. Actually, that probably will be the next thing-who can get the largest TV to the tailgate party? lol


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

No chance of a triple or quadruple tuner HR20 being announced?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just went through the Dish blog from Echostar..
> What was so "Earthshattering" and better then the DirecTV one?
> 
> Dish announced that their DVR was available for free...
> The R15 is already available for "free"... but again.. that is just a sales thing.


"DISH Network satellite TV service announced today that it will offer new DISH Network customers the highly-acclaimed, high definition ViP622 DVR™ receiver for free as part of the Digital Home Advantage Program. The ViP622 DVR is the first HD DVR in the satellite industry to be offered with no upfront cost to new subscribers."

DISH Network Offers Free High Definition DVR


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> "DISH Network satellite TV service announced today that it will offer new DISH Network customers the highly-acclaimed, high definition ViP622 DVR™ receiver for free as part of the Digital Home Advantage Program. The ViP622 DVR is the first HD DVR in the satellite industry to be offered with no upfront cost to new subscribers."
> 
> DISH Network Offers Free High Definition DVR


But that was not part of their CES press conference. That was later on.

Also... they did say that they where going to release a NEW ViP unit.
So they are now going to "give away" the old model... (is how I read it)

I see it is a just a marketting thing.
If they drastically change the new model, you are going to see all the compalints that... the one I got for free can't do that... now they want me to pay for the one that can.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Put that was not part of their CES press conference. That was later on.
> 
> Also... they did say that they where going to release a NEW ViP unit.
> So they are now going to "give away" the old model... (is how I read it)
> ...


I agree with Earl, I think that's more of a marketing ploy. "We'll give you this great HD DVR, but if you want these other GREAT features we're going to have, you need to shell out probably $400-$600 for the REALLY good receiver."


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But that was not part of their CES press conference. That was later on.
> 
> Also... they did say that they where going to release a NEW ViP unit.
> So they are now going to "give away" the old model... (is how I read it)
> ...


Earl it was part of the CES Press conference your qoute of the FREE DVR from the blog also was followed by an image.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> Earl it was part of the CES Press conference your qoute of the FREE DVR from the blog also was followed by an image.


Sorry... I wasn't present at the CES presentation..
And only based that on what engadget reported in their initial blogs...


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just went through the Dish blog from Echostar..
> What was so "Earthshattering" and better then the DirecTV one?
> 
> They both talked about HD in 2007. Dish touted they are the leader with 30... DirecTV talked about (and gave names) of the networks they are looking to carry once the Sats are up.
> ...


Very True Earl, Almost seems with the similarities, that they are working together without sayying that they are. lol


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just went through the Dish blog from Echostar..
> What was so "Earthshattering" and better then the DirecTV one?
> 
> Dish announced that their DVR was available for free...
> The R15 is already available for "free"... but again.. that is just a sales thing.


Dish announced that the Vip622, which is the equivalent of the HR20 not R15, would be available free to new subscribers. I call that pretty significant. More here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75584


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Kentstater said:


> I already have my Archos 504 docked to my HR20.
> Works great.


Via USB? I didnt think it was activated yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

monetnj said:


> Dish announced that the Vip622, which is the equivalent of the HR20 not R15, would be available free to new subscribers. I call that pretty significant. More here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75584


As noted above...

the "press release" came through after the press conference.
And the "text" blog from engadget when I was basing my comments off of... didn't state they where doing a "Free" system plan.

But again... IMHO... that is no different then just a marketting thing.
As in the blog fron engadget they mentioned that Dish is comming out with a new receiver in the ViP line... so IMHO... they are giving away the old, then going to charge if you want the newer one with the additional features.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Personally I do agree with Earl the FREE Vip622 for _New Customers_ is an marketing ploy.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a link that tells what new HD channels D* is planning on carrying?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mocciat said:


> Does anyone have a link that tells what new HD channels D* is planning on carrying?


Right now..

Only thing close, is what Egadget blogged during the conference.
Check the link from the first post.l


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now..
> 
> Only thing close, is what Egadget blogged during the conference.
> Check the link from the first post.l


Thanks. NMost of those channels are cool but do we really need the Weather Channel in HD?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

"What are your plans to address your current PQ and your compression and what about distributing films in 1080 24p?"

All HD channels broadcast in 1080p? Yeah, sounds nice, but I don't think ANY company (Cable/sat/FIOS) could do that at the moment.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> "What are your plans to address your current PQ and your compression and what about distributing films in 1080 24p?"
> 
> All HD channels broadcast in 1080p? Yeah, sounds nice, but I don't think ANY company (Cable/sat/FIOS) could do that at the moment.


Also though... they have to "get" the content in 1080 24p, before they could even consider rebroadcasting it in that format.

Let alone justifying the cost of the equipment to encode it MPEG-4, the cost to the "bandwith"... and balancing that with customers that actually could use that signal with their TV.

Let alone probably having to replace the H20's again if they don't support it.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Why would they ask about 1080p if they can't even send us 1080i?


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Does anyone have a link that tells what new HD channels D* is planning on carrying?


This is from Sat Guys:

_- Sports - NFL Network, YES, RSNs

- Major Networks - CNN, USA, Sci Fi, Weather Channel, Food Network, TBS, Cartoon Network, Speed, FX

- Movie Channels - All Premium Services_


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mx6bfast said:


> Why would they ask about 1080p if they can't even send us 1080i?


They CAN and DO send 1080i with the MPEG-4 Locals.

All the future nationals will be on the MPEG4.

I expect that the question on the 1080p, was an attempt to bring the conversation to HD-Lite... which really, boils down again to the available bandwith.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

heaphus said:


> This is from Sat Guys:
> 
> _- Sports - NFL Network, YES, RSNs
> 
> ...


That is the same information provided from the Engadet Blog.
(AKA... it came from the press conference)


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

heaphus said:


> This is from Sat Guys:
> 
> _- Sports - NFL Network, YES, RSNs
> 
> ...


Which seems interesting to me since I havent heard of these channels announcing that they will be going hd anytime in the near future.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is a link to a Reuters story... talking about the "parent" companies DirecTV has contracts with for future HD channels.

http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...DIRECTV.xml&WTmodLoc=TechNewsHome_C1_[Feed]-1

They don't specifically list the channels.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is the same information provided from the Engadet Blog.
> (AKA... it came from the press conference)


Yeah, I know. Just thought it would be convenient to post it. Oh, and Engadget doesn't mention the sports stuff. There! :raspberry


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They CAN and DO send 1080i with the MPEG-4 Locals.
> 
> All the future nationals will be on the MPEG4.
> 
> I expect that the question on the 1080p, was an attempt to bring the conversation to HD-Lite... which really, boils down again to the available bandwith.


If I can go off topic a little, what is the bandwidth difference between 720p, 1080i, 1080p (Assuming HD-Lite doesn't exist lol)?


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Elistan98 said:


> Which seems interesting to me since I havent heard of these channels announcing that they will be going hd anytime in the near future.


See post #95.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is the same information provided from the Engadet Blog.
> (AKA... it came from the press conference)


Cartoon Network? Do we really need HD cartoons? lol I'm watching on an SDTV via S-Video, and the animated stuff looks great.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

In talking to Joe Kane of Widescreen Review and a few others, the biggest problem with 1080p24 is the lack of support in the TVs. Approximately 25% of the 1080p manufacturers ignored 1080p30 and 1080p24 completely. Don't look good for seeing it offered soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## no_to_co (Dec 31, 2006)

heaphus said:


> This is from Sat Guys:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


I will be VERY happy with those in HD. Just add an HD music channel, and I am all set.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

DVDKingdom said:


> Personally I do agree with Earl the FREE Vip622 for _New Customers_ is an marketing ploy.


Well, part of the function of CES is marketing. Making your company more attractive to others and generating publicity. As for offering the ViP622 simply being a marketing ploy, I think it is a bit more than that. It is the answer to HD cable users not moving to DBS because of the larger up-front costs for things like an HD-DVR. It might also serve as an enticement to D* users who don't want to shell out $299 for the HR20. Will it work? I don't know.

I really wanted to hear from D* about FTM. Earl, you mentioned in the past about possibly providing details in mid-January. Does that still hold?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's all about the bandwith.......
> 
> As for the 1080p24p comments... I see the answer as referring to the the networks supporting that format.


Can the HR20 handle 1080p24p output?



Kentstater said:


> I already have my Archos 504 docked to my HR20.
> Works great.


Ok, what is an Archos? 



no_to_co said:


> I will be VERY happy with those in HD. Just add an HD music channel, and I am all set.


The D* link shows MTV-HD.
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

monetnj said:


> I really wanted to hear from D* about FTM. Earl, you mentioned in the past about possibly providing details in mid-January. Does that still hold?


I hope to...


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance but could someone explain just how the video on demand would work?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hr20manray said:


> Excuse my ignorance but could someone explain just how the video on demand would work?


Just as it sounds...

From some GUI interface... you would chose a program that you want to watch.

Then via one of DirecTV transmission mechanisms (be it SAT, or Network, or something else), that program will be sent to your DVR.

After your DVR has received it (or possible in the progress of receiving it), you will then be able to watch it.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I hope to...


what is "ftm"?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

purtman said:



> what is "ftm"?


Frequency Translation Module--it's a new system for delivering the content from the dish to multiple receivers via a single cable and splitters (supposedly allowing OTA to be diplexed, as well). Very little detail has been released so far.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just as it sounds...
> 
> From some GUI interface... you would chose a program that you want to watch.
> 
> ...


So in otherwords, say you missed this weeks episode of "24". You could fire up the Fox On Demand page and request that latest episode of 24 be recorded to your DVR as soon as it can. Or it might stream near live from when you requested it, depending on how they do it. Instead of going to BitTorrent or other web avenue to get it.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

NYSat said:


> Via USB? I didnt think it was activated yet.


I have it hooked up to the HR20's composite out.
But on a 4.3" screen it really looks clean. It goes into my DVD recorder through component and into the TV the same way, comes out ok.
Great for photos and Music also.

Sorry a little OT but NYSat asked.
Blows away ipod stuff, like that new ipod phone. Man how many things to you need to duct-tape together?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> So in otherwords, say you missed this weeks episode of "24". You could fire up the Fox On Demand page and request that latest episode of 24 be recorded to your DVR as soon as it can. Or it might stream near live from when you requested it, depending on how they do it. Instead of going to BitTorrent or other web avenue to get it.


I imagine that's how it will work. That's how it worked when I tested (And tried to keep myself out of a rubber room lol) a cable DVR. I imagine there will be a charge for the program though. Also, there might be the possibility of getting episodes early if you're willing to pay a little more for them (Not sure if Directv intends to do this, but it could be done).


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

Just like the current PPV works?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hr20manray said:


> Just like the current PPV works?


Not really, it would be through the broadband connection. I think of it like a podcatcher. You tell it you want these certain programs/movies and it will download them to your DVR. Kinda like Netflix but downloaded to your DVR.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

FYI - Someone did an interview with D*, and the PC tuner IS they announced at CES '06 is still in the works. Supposedly it's in internal beta testing right now. The home media thing (one DVR, many "satellite" boxes) is also still being worked on, but they had to pull people off it to work on the HR20 bugs.


----------

